# Wie spielt ihr euren Barbaren?



## jolk (19. Mai 2012)

Ich bin eben in Hölle Akt 1 angekommen und mir ist insgesamt aufgefallen, dass man als Barbar sehr Revenge abhängig ist, ich zumindestens. (Nebenbei: Ich spiele seit Normal 2händer)
Egal welche anderen Zauber ich noch drin hatte, Revenge musste dazu, da ich sonst einfach nicht am Leben bleibe. 
Bei größeren Mobgruppen, sprich immer wenn kein Boss bevorsteht, kämpfe ich aber zusätzlich noch gern mit Cleave (mit Leichenexplosion) und dieser Schockwelle (nicht Hammer). 
Wirbelwind erschien mir leider recht schwach im vergleich zum Rest, weswegen ich es eher selten benutze. 
Bei Bosskämpfen hingegen hab ich mich noch nicht ganz entschieden ob Bash oder Frenzy mehr bringt, aber die 3 120sekunden cd spells nehm ich meist alle auf einmal mit  
Was ich jetzt aber ab Hölle wohl ändern werden muss....
Nun, wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## Wolfner (19. Mai 2012)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wie spielt ihr euren Barbaren?[/font]



Blutig


Ansonsten mit Zweihänder:
1) Betäuben
2) Zerfleischen
3) Primärangriff (AoE mit Explosion)
4) Primärangriff (AoE mit Explosion)
5) Zurück zu Punkt 2 bis Betäuben wieder bereit ist bzw. hier und da mal Revange anwerfen

Den Hammer habe ich auch Zugunsten von Zerfleischen verabschiedet, da dieses auch hinter dem Charakter wirkt und gut gegen Adds geht.


----------



## ego1899 (19. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab auf Normal komplett mit Spalten und der Eruption gespielt. Der Sekundäre Angriff mit Wut blieb eigentlich komlett ungenutzt xD

Auf Albtraum hat sich das dann massiv geändert. Benutze mittlerweile den Hieb mit Offensive.

Revanche ist bei mir auch auf Dauer CD. Eigentlich mit dem Dingens bei dem man 8% des Schadens in Leben umwandelt. Wenn man allerdings genug Lifedrain hat kann man auch das Ding nehmen was den Schaden steigert.


Bin allerdings mittlerweile an nem Punkt gekommen an dem ich nur noch sterbe, sogar bei normalen Mobgruppen. Wenn ich mich mit anderen Vergleiche habe ich wohl viel zu wenig Life mit Lvl 48. Mache dafür meistens doppelt so viel Schaden wie andere 
Muss ich wohl mal ändern...


----------



## jolk (19. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Bin allerdings mittlerweile an nem Punkt gekommen an dem ich nur noch sterbe, sogar bei normalen Mobgruppen. Wenn ich mich mit anderen Vergleiche habe ich wohl viel zu wenig Life mit Lvl 48. Mache dafür meistens doppelt so viel Schaden wie andere
> Muss ich wohl mal ändern...



Ich hab momentan mit lvl 49 19k life und 1,4k dps (Passiverunen mit drin) und komme recht gut in Alptraum zurecht, wobei ich mittlerweile auch mit dieser 'Wutinkarnation' spiele (+100%mehr schaden rune), sodass ich auf 3k komme, wenn es aktiv ist, dadurch schaffe ich aber meist auch diese miesen random gegner.


----------



## myadictivo (19. Mai 2012)

1) schmerz unterdrücken + verdrängung
2) revanche + kalt serviert
3) kriegsschrei + stärkung
4) zorn des berserkers + wahnsinn

raserei + axtwurf (alternativ heal nach kill)
seismisches schmettern + erdstärke

blutdurfst, waffenstärke und gnadenlos passiv skills

heal templer, 15k leben und knapp 3,3k dps..level 51 akt1 hölle.

spielt sich eigentlich ganz gut. klar muss ich auf revanche achten, aber mit schmerz unterdrücken hab ich eigentlich noch nen joker. zusammen gezündet mt berserker lagen die bosse akt3/4 alp in null komma nix 
hölle spielt sich im moment auch noch ganz okay. muss nur mal meine rüstungen irgendwann upgraden. teilweise noch stufe 40 zeug an. trag 2 einhänder waffen mit ~170dps


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (20. Mai 2012)

Ich spiel meinen mit 2x 1hd Streitkolben und benutze mehr Schadensreduzierende und heilende Fähigkeiten. Ab mitte Akt 3 Alptraum bin ich oft gestorben mit reinen Schadenskills vorallem bei manchen rar Mobs die Kreise und Feuerspuren gezogen haben. Jetzt komm ich alleine fast Problemlos auch durch diese Mobgruppen + Endbosse und hau meiner Meinung nach auch gut Schaden raus.
Ok, ich kauf mir meine Items derzeit im AH und achte auf Vitalität + Stärke und bei den Waffen auf + XX% Kritschaden.

Bin derzeit lvl 48, Alptraum Anfang Akt4... ca. 14k life, 2000 DPS 
Hier meine skills ( hoffe link funzt mit meinen eingaben ) http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/barbarian#bhRQiP!aZe!Ybbbab


----------



## Uratak (21. Mai 2012)

Ich spiele mit Freunden zusammen und wir gehen ab heute Abend in den Inferno Modus. Wir sind Level 60 folglich und ich spiele den Tank der Gruppe.

Als erstes muss einem klar sein, dass man unter Optionen den "Wahlmodus" aktivieren kann. Dadurch können die Talente beliebig genutzt werden und sind nicht mehr vorgegeben. Welche Talente nutze ich also?

Linke Maus - Cleave mit Slow
Rechte Maus - Revenge mit höherer Procc Chance

Taste 1 - Ground Stomp mit erhöhter Reichweite und zusammen ziehen
Taste 2 - Ignore Pain mit verlängerter Wirkung
Taste 3 - Threatening Shout mit Spot
Taste 4 - War Cry mit erhöhtem Bonus auf Leben sowie Lebensregeneration

Glyphe 1 - Inspiring Presence
Glyphe 2 - Relentless
Glyphe 3 - Juggernaut

Welche Attribute sind wichtig?

Vitalität > Resistenzen > Stärke > Rüstung > Leben pro Hit > Lebensregeneration

Aktuell habe ich ~56.000 Leben. Spiele natürlich mit 1h Waffe + Schild.
Sockelplätze fülle ich mit Amethysten. Besonders der Kopf sollte einen Sockel haben.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (21. Mai 2012)

Bin nun ab Alptraum Akt4 auf 1hd + Schild umgestiegen und schnetzel derzeit gegen Ende Akt 1 Hölle mit lvl 52 erfolgreich alleine mit sehr geringer Sterberate umher =)


----------



## Xerber (2. Juni 2012)

Uratak schrieb:


> Welche Attribute sind wichtig?
> 
> Vitalität > Resistenzen > Stärke > Rüstung > Leben pro Hit > Lebensregeneration



Naja das mit den Attributen würde ich eher anders sehen als du denn du kannst rein Theoretisch
80k HP haben und stirbt einfach instant wenn du nur 100 Resi hast.
Habe momentan ~350 Resi all und 40k HP bei 8k Rüstung und ob allein oder in ner Grp im 2 Akt Inferno 
falle ich fast einfach Instant um.
Akt 1 allein oder in ner Grp geht ohne Probleme.
Akt 2 denke ich brauche ich einfach nochmal 200-300 Resi's mehr um allein durch zu kommen.

Ich würde die Attribute eher so verteilen.
Resistenz->Vitalität->Stärke->Rüstung->Leben pro hit

Aber es sei gesagt momentan Spiele ich 1h+Schild und ich würde jedem empfehlen der Barbar 1h Spielt 
eine 1h Waffe mit Leben pro Hit zu holen es ist einfach nur geil wenn man so schnell zu haut
(Skillung) und sich einfach gegen reggt.

mfg


----------



## Potpotom (6. Juni 2012)

Akt 2 kriege ich... hehe, barbarisch aufs Maul. Völlig Wurscht ob Einhand+Schild, 2x Einhand, Zweihand oder nackt. Rumms -> tot.

Akt 1 geht mittlerweile halbwegs, nur noch 1-2 Tode pro Championgruppe.


Farmen farmen farmen und beten das irgendwann mal was brauchbares abfällt.


----------



## Jinthalor (6. Juni 2012)

Bin der zeit mit meinem Barb in Akt 2 Inferno ohne große Probleme unterwegs.Jedoch hab ich mich auch noch nicht so genau mit dem Barb beschäftigt da ich ihn im moment nur als Twink spiele.

Skillung: 
http://eu.battle.net...gkVP!ebV!acbccZ

Gear:

Ressi >Vitalität >Rüstung/Life on Hit>Stärke

1h mit 625 DPS+ 450 Life on Hit+ Life on Hit Sockel
Schild mit 27% Blocken und allgemeiner Ressi drauf 
Zusätzlich noch einen Kopf mit +8% Blocken
600 Ressi ohne Cry

Spielweise:
Akt 1 Inferno: Alles zsm ziehen und dann down AoE. (Molten Elite Mobs so tanken das du in der Ecke stehst)
Akt 2 Inferno: Gemütlich angehen lassen


Gruß Jin


----------



## BasiGorgo (6. Juni 2012)

spiel fast wie jin nur statt drohruf halt revanche mit der rune auf erhöhte procc-chance
naja aber bis man inferno durchmarschiert is der weg hart und teuer 
komm jez auf 450 resis unbuffed und 9,5k rüstung mit ner 870 dps 1h
schiloder mit extra blocken sind wichtig je weiter man kommt...aber viel zu krass teuer momentan


----------



## [DM]Zottel (14. Juni 2012)

Der Spielstil wird sich wie bei allen Klassen dem Schwierigkeitslevel anpassen denke ich. Da bei mir der Barb auch nur Twink ist, kann ich nur Normal und Alptraum schreiben:

1. Auf Normal spiele ich nen Speed Barbaren. Sprich, einfach verdammt schnell durchrennen bis Diablo

Primärattacke ist Spalten
Sekundärattacke ist Wirbelwind

1: Sprung
2: Rennen
3: Ansturm
4: Aufstampfen

Kaufe mir alle 5 Level neue Max DPS Waffen mit Sockelplatz (Einhänder) im AH und knall gleich mal nen Sternförmigen DPS Sockel rein. Zudem sockel ich ordentlich quadratische Vitalität in die Rüssi. 

Habe 0,0 Probleme auf Normal (Klar, wie auch bei den Sockeln) und renne eigentlich nur durch die Mobgruppen durch welche tot auf dem Weg liegen bleiben


2. Auf Alptraum lern ich den Barbaren spielen. Sprich, ich wechsel alle Skills durch und schaue mir mal an was die bringen.

Hier setze ich jetzt vermehrt auf Defensive Werte bei der Rüstung um am auch am Leben zu bleiben wenn ich ne Kombination aus sinnbefreiten Skills drin hab. Aber auch hier kaufe ich weiterhin alle 5 Level neue DPS Waffen im AH.
Läuft genauso easy wie auf normal. 

...und auf Hölle muss ich mal schauen. Ich denke mal hier werde ich auf Einhand + Schild wechseln....


----------



## colisa (18. Juni 2012)

Xerber schrieb:


> Naja das mit den Attributen würde ich eher anders sehen als du denn du kannst rein Theoretisch
> 80k HP haben und stirbt einfach instant wenn du nur 100 Resi hast.
> Habe momentan ~350 Resi all und 40k HP bei 8k Rüstung und ob allein oder in ner Grp im 2 Akt Inferno
> falle ich fast einfach Instant um.
> ...



Nachdem ich akt 1 inferno durchhabe und gestern vergeblich akt 2 meistern wollte, bin ich beruhigt, das ich das mit den skills ähnlich sehe.
Dann heisst es für mich: farmen, farmen, farmen in akt 1....oder doch lieber in hölle?
...Und dann besseres equip holen im ah...geht nicht anders.
Ich frage mich, wie andere da durch sind anfangs...


----------



## Ronin1978 (18. Juni 2012)

Gut farmen lässt es sich in Akt 1 gleich beim ersten Wegpunkt. In den alten Ruinen von Tristram ist öfters ein " feuchter Keller " Dungeon und wenn man den weg zurückläuft meist gleich nocheiner. Da sind so gut wie immer ein Rare Mob oder eine große Truhe drin.
Und sobald der neue Patch on geht droppt dann auch ilvl 61 aufwärts zeug^^.
http://www.diablofans.com/news/1235-patch-103-preview/


----------



## DeathDragon (18. Juni 2012)

In Akt 1 Inferno farmt man meiner Meinung nach immer noch am Besten beim Butcher. Starte einfach oben bei Leorics Anwesen und arbeite dich die ganzen Stockwerke hinunter. Auf den letzten beiden Etagen hat es je einen Boss mit relativ guten Loot. In der zweituntersten Etage ist die Lootpinata, welcher eigentlich jeder recht einfach schafft und im nächsten Stock wartet schon der Butcher am Ende. Selbst wenn du den Butcher noch nicht schaffst, kriegst du zumindest von der Lootpinata eine Etage darüber den Loot.

Zum Gear: Ich bin derzeit ebenfalls am Gear farmen und hier mal meine ungefähren Werte für Inferno:
Akt 1: 300-400 all resi und es läuft eigentlich schon recht flüssig.
Akt 2: 500-600 all resi 800hp/sek und es läuft ebenfalls ohne Probleme
für Akt 3 versuche ich auf 700-800 all resi zu kommen und 1k hp/s

Ab Akt 2 sollte man aber nicht mehr nur auf die Resistenzen schauen. Ich habe wie erwähnt auch 800hps 34% block 300 life per hit, 2.4% lifeleech etc. Für Akt 3 reichts leider noch nicht ganz. Ich werd aber nicht mehr in einer Sekunde von allem umgehauen. Es gibt aber auch bei mir ein paar Rar Gruppen, welche ich nur mit Mühe packe. Am nervigsten sind Mobs mit Molten(Geschmolzen), sind diese dann noch schnell und hauen alle paar Schläge ab, verzweifel auch ich regelmässig.

Wo farmt ihr in Akt 2? Ich starte immer nach Kulls Blut und mache die drei Teile vor Kull um danach bei Kull 5 Stacks zu haben und um zuletzt noch Belial zu legen. Aber es droppt einfach nichts. Es ist so demotivierend wenn Kull und Belial beide nur Gear für Stufe 50-55 droppen. Auch nervt der "Bug" mit den Rars etwas. Es gibt andauernd Rar Gruppen die zu nah nebeneinander stehen und man pullt dann aus Versehen einfach beide Gruppen. Je nach Fähigkeit wirds dann auch unmöglich die Gruppen zu legen.


----------



## floppydrive (18. Juni 2012)

Also Akt 1 Farm ich immer Verfluchte Feste Quest, dort erst auf dem Friedhof der Verlassenen die 3 Dungeons Clearen da hat man Nepha auf 3 oder 4, dann in Hallen den Wächter killen wo es auch nochmal 2-3 Packs geben kann, danach Ebenen 3 und Butcher, dauert so um die 30-40 min und droppt extrem gut.

Akt 2 farme ich nach die teile von Kull holen, in die beiden Dungeons rein und dann halt Kull und Belial killen.

Akt 3 nehme ich immer die Quest nach der Bestie wo man runter in den Krater muss, dort über die 3 Ebenen und dann halt Spinne und Azmodan killen.

&#8364;dit: Lifeleech ist btw total unsinnig auf Inferno, da du 80% reduce hast, dann lieber ne gute Waffe mit hohen LoH.


----------



## DeathDragon (18. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> €dit: Lifeleech ist btw total unsinnig auf Inferno, da du 80% reduce hast, dann lieber ne gute Waffe mit hohen LoH.



Jep da hast du recht. Aber find mal eine 1h Waffe mit guten Stats, welche nicht über 10 Millionen kostet.


----------



## floppydrive (18. Juni 2012)

Haja selber farmen


----------



## DeathDragon (18. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Haja selber farmen



Solche Waffen droppen erst in Akt 3 . Die Beste 1h Waffe, welche ich in Akt 2 gefunden habe, hatte 650dps. Ich hab auch schon 4 Legendarys in Inferno gefunden. Drei davon waren für lvl 55-59 und ich durfte sie am Schluss dissen, weil ich sie nicht mal im AH los wurde. Das letzte Legendary war zwar lvl 60, jedoch gabs das Teil schon über 100x mit besseren Stats im AH und ich hab nicht gerade viel verdient. Der interessantest Drop bisher war folgender:
2h Axt
1.2k dps
150 Int
14% Attack speed
+15 Wut Barbar
Sockel
Wunderbare Waffe und oben rechts Stand gross geschrieben: Nur für Barbaren


----------



## Theopa (19. Juni 2012)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Jep da hast du recht. Aber find mal eine 1h Waffe mit guten Stats, welche nicht über 10 Millionen kostet.



Als Tank ist das gut möglich, am besten funktioniert der "Low DPS, dafür Stärke" - Trick. Habe heute meine 890er Waffe gegen ne 816er eingetauscht, dabei aber trotzdem 800 DPS (+600 LoH und ~200 Armor) dazu gewonnen. Wenn man nur nach Schaden sortiert wird man wohl immer die extremen Preise vor sich sehen.


----------



## floppydrive (19. Juni 2012)

Habe letztens auch ne 800 DPS Waffe mit 2000 LoH gesehen und das für 300k also unmöglich ist es nun wirklich nicht.


----------

